# Anyone Use NCE Power Switch for a Test Track?



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

I just ordered this so I can set up a programming track. I have a spur for my logging camp that's not connected to the layout, so it will make a perfect programming track as well. The problem is the Power Switch looks like it will accept at most 16 gauge, and my track bus is 14 gauge. I suppose I would solder a small piece of 16 gauge wire to the bus wire and then to the Power Switch, but doesn't that defeat the purpose of a 14 gauge bus? Electricity is not my strong suit.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

What is the power switch doing? If its turning off the entire 14 gauge bus then perhaps you have the wrong switch. Its all really based on the current and switches also have current ratings. If the switch comes off your 14 gauge bus to go a short distance (10-15 ft) and your not supplying more than 2-3 amps there is nothing wrong with 16 gauge wire.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If this is the NCE product you have,
perhaps this link will answer your questions.

https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/nce-info/nce-accessories/nce-autoswitch

Since the current draw for the program
track will be quite low you can safely splice
the two wire gauges.

Don


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

DonR said:


> If this is the NCE product you have,
> perhaps this link will answer your questions.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/nce-info/nce-accessories/nce-autoswitch
> ...


Yes it is. Thanks DonR. Based on a recommendation from NCE I soldered on a very short ~2 inch 10 gauge lead from the 14 gauge bus so it would fit the connectors on the Auto Switch. They said such a short piece of wire will have no ill effects on the bus.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I assume that's 16 or 18 not 10. Ten's probably as big as the switch How did you wire it up? Did you intercept the wire from you controller to the buss and insert the auto switch there and then run a new wire to your programming track? That would allow the auto switch to shut down your main 14 gauge bus and only allow the programming track to operate during programming, which I think is the right way. NCE controller to autoswitch ( the 2 terminal strip in the autoswitch. Your 14 gauge bus would now connect to the 2 terminals on the 4 terminal strip on autoswitch and then 2 new wire would go to the programming track. I'm just want to make sure you have really autoswitch isolating the main bus when programming.


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> I assume that's 16 or 18 not 10. Ten's probably as big as the switch


Ha! Quite a typo. It is in fact 18 ga.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

And you wired it as in the Auto SW.pdf diagram shown on the NCE web site?


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> And you wired it as in the Auto SW.pdf diagram shown on the NCE web site?


I did and ran last night - both operationally on the main track and programmaticly on the program track. I couldn't get all the CVs I attempted to change to work the way I expected, but I have more research to do.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

tgoulart said:


> I couldn't get all the CVs I attempted to change to work the way I expected, but I have more research to do.


But is that down to the auto SW?


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> But is that down to the auto SW?


I'm not sure I understand your question but if it's am I programming on the programming track using Auto SW, then yes, I am. My issue is there are certain effects that don't seem to change when I modify the appropriate CV. An example is the Master Volume CV. I want to turn it down on both locomotives, but changing the value does't seem to affect the sound on either loco. Another is the Auto On Sound. I changed the CV on both locos but it only has the desired effect on one. I need to keep playing around with it.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You should only try to program with one loco on the programming track. I'm still a little fuzz on whether you're inadvertently turning your whole 14 gauge buss into a programming track along with the section you think is just for programming. Just concerned


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> You should only try to program with one loco on the programming track. I'm still a little fuzz on whether you're inadvertently turning your whole 14 gauge buss into a programming track along with the section you think is just for programming. Just concerned


Apologies if I am being obtuse about this. The Auto SW takes as input the output of the CAB. There are 2 outputs from the Auto SW...one goes to the main bus powering the tracks, while the other goes to a programming track. In my case, the programming track is not connected at all to the main track. I have it wired as you see here http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-Auto-SW-Program-Track-Auto-Switch-p/nce-524226.htm

From the CAB you can select to program from either the Programming Track or the Main. I am now only programming from the Programming Track.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I too have a spur track that is my program track isolated using plastic rail joiners. I used suit case connectors to run my 18 gauge from the program track to my 14 gauge bus to install the auto sw per supplied instructions and it works no problem.
Toglart, what is the cv value for the sound auto on? I don't want my loco to come on until I select it. The way it is now the diesel start up comes on as soon as I power up the cab.


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> I too have a spur track that is my program track isolated using plastic rail joiners. I used suit case connectors to run my 18 gauge from the program track to my 14 gauge bus to install the auto sw per supplied instructions and it works no problem.
> Toglart, what is the cv value for the sound auto on? I don't want my loco to come on until I select it. The way it is now the diesel start up comes on as soon as I power up the cab.


Thanks. Have you had any issues with changed CV's not having the desired affect? I can't seem to "lower" the volume after modifying the CV (I don't recall which one).


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Tgoulart, I only did a reset and it worked. Am new to this hobby and would like to learn more. Do you know the value for changing the auto start sound on the diesel? Also where can I find a CV listing for the different effects.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks tgloulart, I just want to make sure were all on the same page. Its possible that you need a little more power to the programming track. I hope Cycleops or some one with an NCE set up that programs sound decoder equipped Loco's can help with an answer if a programming power booster is necessary.


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> I too have a spur track that is my program track isolated using plastic rail joiners. I used suit case connectors to run my 18 gauge from the program track to my 14 gauge bus to install the auto sw per supplied instructions and it works no problem.
> Toglart, what is the cv value for the sound auto on? I don't want my loco to come on until I select it. The way it is now the diesel start up comes on as soon as I power up the cab.


I think it is CVS 113. Not sure I'll have a chance to check it out tonight but I will soon.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

tgoulart said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question but if it's am I programming on the programming track using Auto SW, then yes, I am. My issue is there are certain effects that don't seem to change when I modify the appropriate CV. An example is the Master Volume CV. I want to turn it down on both locomotives, but changing the value does't seem to affect the sound on either loco. Another is the Auto On Sound. I changed the CV on both locos but it only has the desired effect on one. I need to keep playing around with it.


Try programming on the main, my NCE was giving different results on the "program track" mode, i tried "program on main" and it did what i wanted it to do.


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies. I have determined the programming track is working fine. My issue has to to with specific CV's. After some research I believe some (many?) of the sound CV's can be modified but will not have any affect on my steam loco. I have a Bachmann USRA Light 2-8-2 with a Tsunami Soundtraxx. The manual indicates I can change the sound CV's so the sound doesn't come on as soon as power is supplied (I have this set on my diesel loco with the same decoder). However, I see others are having the same complaint. Seems to be a "limitation" for the steam locos.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

tgoulart, what CV controls the sound at start up on the diesel??


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> tgoulart, what CV controls the sound at start up on the diesel??


jlc41, for my decoder it is CV113. The way it works is you enter a value in tenths of a second which dictates how long the engine will idle before becoming silent. So, if after pulling into a yard for example you want the loco to sit at an idle volume for 20 secs. before becoming silent, you would enter a value of 200. For me, even more importantly than that functionality is any value >0 would result in NO SOUND from the loco when power is first applied to the track. Sound would start up once you click the throttle to speed step 1.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

tgoulart, that is what am after, no sound when power is applied to track. I will give it a try and let you know. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tgoulart said:


> I have it wired as you see here http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/NCE-Auto-SW-Program-Track-Auto-Switch-p/nce-524226.htm


The wiring diagram included with the NCE Auto Switch is incorrect. There is a PDF at the bottom of the pic on this page that shows how it should be wired.
https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201656579-Auto-SW-Auto-Switch-for-Powercab


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

I just checked the wiring diagram included with my auto sw and it is the same as what your link shows,


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

jlc41 said:


> I just checked the wiring diagram included with my auto sw and it is the same as what your link shows,


+1. Though I have seen a diagram somewhere that was incorrect. If I recall that diagram, the Auto SW wouldn't work at all if installed per the instructions.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

tgoulart, apparently my decoder is a sound value and will not control start up sound. It comes on as soon as the track is hot. Not happy about that. I will call Bachmann tomorrow to verify.


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Jlc41 is this a diesel or steam loco? This setting works for my Athearn diesel but not my Bachmann steam.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

togulart, it is a diesel. From what I have found out a "sound" value decoder dose not have that capability. Brokenrail also confirmed this to be a fact. Not happy about it. Makes no sense to offer a product like that.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

jlc41 said:


> togulart, it is a diesel. From what I have found out a "sound" value decoder dose not have that capability. Brokenrail also confirmed this to be a fact. Not happy about it. Makes no sense to offer a product like that.


Just think about it, if you dissect the price of the Sound value decoder from the loco it's approximately half the price of the fully featured Tsunami. This is called a 'value' product so it's not reasonable to expect it to be the same as the stand alone item. Just saying.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Cycleops, I understand what you are saying. I just think it is unacceptable to have the sound come on when you fire up the layout. Consider if you have 6 or more on your layout, how crazy would that be?? I am disappointed, but I learned a lesson.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I believe it still has a mute function does it not?


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes it does. But am still not happy. But thanks for trying to cheer me up. I may have to seek out therapy. But I am not going to LA.


----------

